# Tail lights



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

Alright this has nothing to do with performance, but I goota' know. Has any one else had any problems with there rear lights? I replaced the break light bulb and now they are dim and if I have my head lights on the tail lights go off. So I replaced them again, and the same thing, so I try it again and still I have the same problem. So I have now decleared that the problem does not lie in the bulbs, so If any one has any suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you shouldhave noticed sooner that it wasnt the bulbs. check all the fuses. that's where the problem probably is.


----------



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

Already did that. All of the fuses look fine. The lighs work ok, they are dim but they work, untill I turn on my head lights, then they work as tail lighs but when I hit the breaks they go out.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

they are not getting enough voltage for some reason.. check your relays and the wiring at each end... how are the other electrical things in your car?


----------



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

The eltrical seems alright. My lighter has shorted out though. I bought the car 3 years ago, and it has never worked. I tryed to replace the entier unit but it still didn't work. The ashtrey light dose work though. I have been keeping an eye out for little quarks but I havn't found any ie: At night when I have my head lights on I have been watching my dash to see if it dims when I hit the brakes or even just turn up the stero, but I have not noticed anything there. The problem seems to just be with my left break light.


----------

